# List of surgeries that allow for an assistant



## LLovett

I could be crazy, but it seems I used to have a list of cpt codes that medicare allowed assistant surgeons to be billed.

I can't find one now and it would be very beneficial to me today. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lisigirl

Pull up the MFSDB on the CMS website and there is a column that tells you whether assistants are allowed per CPT code.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp

Lisi, CPC


----------



## LLovett

Thanks Lisi.

I swear, there used to be a list of all the codes. Oh, well.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

